# Sulky Questions



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

A regular breast collar harness can work with a sulky. A harness that is used with a sulky is typically a racing harness. I would strongly discourage you from starting a horse in a sulky. They are a rough ride, you need super strong stomach muscles to hold your position, you end up hanging on their mouths and they're easy to tip over. With no back on the seat to brace against, you can flip out the back, they are harder to get in and out of gracefully and you can't see over your horse.


----------



## Cant Biya Love (Feb 15, 2013)

Thank you so much Left Hand Percherons! Your advice was very helpful. I have decided to get a different cart.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*sulky.*

hiya and pleased to meet you i use a troting sulky for my section a welsh pony and also i use it for brakeing in horses as well.
its a great little cart for that your normal harness should fit fine.
how ever you might have to have welded on to the shafts if thay are steel breeching strap loops to act as a break for your horse to bring the breeching into play.


----------



## Lilley (Dec 13, 2011)

look into an Easy Entry cart. They are inexpensive and fairly comfortable.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*sulky.*

i have a picture in my albums in tricky as a rein deer.


----------



## Cant Biya Love (Feb 15, 2013)

Nice to meet you too, Michaelvanessa and great picture.

And thanks, Lilley, I've decided to get an easy entry cart.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*sulky*

its a pleasure helping out and pleased to meet you and happy driveing.
and i hope its answerd the questions you wanted answering.


----------



## Lilley (Dec 13, 2011)

I think you'll enjoy the easy entry cart very much. 

I put fuzzy dice on mine!! I also made a pouch to hang on the dash to hold stuff like an emergency knife and the surplus reins. We have long reins as we have a surrey too.


----------

